# Crop issue



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a Silkie who has been broody for about 2 weeks. I normally break her immediately, but we were leaving on vacation and I had a neighbor looking after them, so I didn't want to complicate care of my animals with having her in the "broody breaker."

I am home and decided enough was enough and when I picked her up yesterday, I can feel her crop is super full. I let her go overnight thinking maybe she had just forged herself on food and water, but it hasn't changed at all. She is otherwise acting like her normal self.

Is this normal for a late broody (I'm thinking No) and if not, what is wrong with her and what do I do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you remove all of the food the night before? If she still had access she might have gorged again the next morning.


----------



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Did you remove all of the food the night before? If she still had access she might have gorged again the next morning.


I didn't, but she's now been in the broody box for 4+ hours and there is no change in her crop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would pull the food up before lights out, check her crop in the morning. If it's empty or nearly so return the food.


----------



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll do that and let you know in the morning. She's my favorite girl and I'm a little gun shy after losing another favorite earlier this summer.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If it still feels full in the morning, give her tomato juice to drink via needleless syringe or eyedropper orally. That'll get things moving in her crop and gizzard.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

HedwigRIP said:


> I'll do that and let you know in the morning. She's my favorite girl and I'm a little gun shy after losing another favorite earlier this summer.


I understand gun shy. If it's a harder lump I would try to "massage" it downward. Is she passing poop regularly? What does it look like?


----------



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

A little late, but my Sunny Girl is doing very well. She loved the tomato juice. She was definitely gorging herself. I would fill up her food and by the end of the day it would be gone (probably a cup or so) I guess she was trying to put on some weight after being broody.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sure you'll cut back feed next time and gradually add a little more each day back to normal. 
I do that when worming my birds.
I'm glad she liked the tomato juice, it works.


----------

